# Kleines ER-Diagramm (korrektur)



## Bitstubbi (8. Feb 2013)

Hiho zusammen,

Ich habe folgende Aufgabe gestellt bekommen: 

Modellieren sie aus folgendem Sachverhalt ein ER-Diagramm:
1. Ein Kunde wird durch eine Kundennummer identifiziert. Des Weiteren wird für jeden Kunden 'mindestens' eine Adresse gespeichert, die sich aus PLZ, dem Ort und einer Telefonnummer zusammensetzt, gespeichert. Pro Kunde können mehrere Adressen innerhalb des Systems abgelegt werden.

2. Eine Bestellung besteht aus einzelnen Bestellpositionen. Für jede Bestellposition wird der Name des Artikels, der Preis und die Anzahl der  in der Lieferung zu enthaltenden Waren gespeichert. Zusätzlich wird für jede Bestellung eine eindeutige Bestellnummer und das Datum der Bestellung festgehalten.

3. Ein Kunde kann beliebig viele Bestellungen aufgaben, allerdings ist jeder bestellung genau ein Kunde zugeordnet.

Bei den Adressen pro Kunde bin ich mich nicht sicher... haben ja im dem Sinne keine ID also handelt es sich um eine schwache Entity? 

Im Anhang mein Lösungsvorschlag:






Danke schon mal 


EDIT : iwie ist hier nix unter strichen aber die Keys sind außer bei addresse eigentlich klar


----------



## Timothy Truckle (8. Feb 2013)

Bitstubbi hat gesagt.:


> Bei den Adressen pro Kunde bin ich mich nicht sicher... haben ja im dem Sinne keine ID


Was meinst Du denn mit "schwacher Entität"? Kunde und Adresse haben eine ganz normale 
	
	
	
	





```
1-n
```
 Beziehung.

Ich würde dem Adressdatensatz einen zusammengesetzten PK aus Kundennummer und (laufender) Addressennummer geben (also bei der Addrsssnummer bei jedem Kunden mit 1 beginnen, alternativ Adress-ID-nummern als alleiniger PK, dann könnten später mehrere Kunden die selbe Adresse haben, soll in manchen Familien ja vorkommen...). Diesen Schlüssel könnte man dann den Bestellungen zuordnen, damit man diese nur an eine Adresse des Kunden sendet. 


bye
TT


----------



## maki (8. Feb 2013)

Jeder Kunde muss mindestens eine Addresse haben, glaube dass rechts dann 1..n stehen sollte wenn ich deine Diagramm richtig verstehe.
Sehe nicht dass da steht dass ein Kunde mind. eine Bestellung haben muss, aber sonst wäre es wohl keine Kunde? 
Eine Bestellung ohne Positionen ist jedenfalls nicht sinnvoll.
Eine ID können/müssen Addressen schon haben, aber es sind keine eigenständigen Entitäten die ohne den entsprechenden Kunden existieren können und deswegen "schwach" oder "abhängig", sollten durch eine ORM Kaskade bzw. einen DB Trigger gelöscht werden falls der Kunde gelöscht wird.


----------



## Timothy Truckle (8. Feb 2013)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Eine ID können/müssen Addressen schon haben, aber es sind keine eigenständigen Entitäten die ohne den entsprechenden Kunden existieren können


Dann sind dass die Bestellungen aber auch nicht, und zwar aus dem selben Grund...

bye
TT


----------



## maki (8. Feb 2013)

Timothy Truckle hat gesagt.:


> Dann sind dass die Bestellungen aber auch nicht, und zwar aus dem selben Grund...


Auch wieder richtig 

Nicht jede grafische Notation unterscheidet das übrigens, auf die schnelle fällt mir nur die IDEFIX Notation ein.


----------

